# Raspberry Pi Thread



## Deadlyraver (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello, forum!

I am happy to let you know that I am a student of Seneca College in the York campus, where the open-source projects of the Raspberry Pi take place! 

I have conversed to Jordan Cwang, Software Researcher of the ARM project, and have managed to seize an opportunity to ask questions to him personally. Any input of your interest will be gladly passed onto him as well, to see if he is allowed to answer them.

Please, Techpowerup!, be sure to ask some questions to this thread as they will be passed on to him! Spill the fruit basket!


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2012)

Where can I buy one?


----------



## Vrgn86 (Feb 23, 2012)

Here when it is out. http://raspberrypi.com/


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 23, 2012)

Vrgn86 said:


> Here when it is out. http://raspberrypi.com/



http://www.raspberrypi.org/
vist ONLY that site


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
> vist ONLY that site



Yes, and at that site you can click the "shop" link and it will take you to www.raspberrypi.com.


----------



## Deadlyraver (Feb 23, 2012)

Jordan said as I have asked that question beforehand that the product will be available by online order next week, as they wanted to do some finishing touches since the product is about to go beta. I wanted to take a pic of some of the farms they had but they restricted me from seeing them and pointed at a locked door...


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yes, and at that site you can click the "shop" link and it will take you to www.raspberrypi.com.



O the moved to a .com for the shop ... nm ... didn't used to be like that
just wanted to make sure so many people attempting to scam this startup ...


----------



## insane 360 (Feb 23, 2012)

nice sign, any recommended OS for it?  i've seen some early stuff of fedora and xbmc...what have you tried on it?  thin client software for it?

does the power brick come with it?


----------



## Deadlyraver (Feb 23, 2012)

So far, they have manged to optimize it well enough under a heavily-modded Fedora OS, as well as Debian. It comes with basic apps just like anyother Linux OS. It will come with a power brick.

On the day of release next week, they will open test beds for the school, so I  will try it out when I have the opporotunity to do so.


----------



## Frick (Feb 23, 2012)

Deadlyraver said:


> It will come with a power brick.



Nicenicenice excellent. Is that for all buyers or just withing the UK? And does that makes it more expensive?


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 23, 2012)

They make it in China because that's where the parts are manufactured, tax makes it expensive to import parts to the UK to manufacture here; its more cost effective to make it in China where the parts are and ship it to the UK as a completed unit.

Yeah they are now recommending Fedora remix rather than Debian.

As far as im aware its first come first serve, postage to anywhere in the world obviously with higher postage costs. Depends on the total weight of the package.
Id love one as a hobby computer but i hear it being talked about a lot so demand must be high, meaning little chance of getting a first batch for me


----------



## Deadlyraver (Feb 24, 2012)

bump!


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 27, 2012)

http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/716#comments#

Is Wednesday really it? Maybe just a date for when they go on sale?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 27, 2012)

Will be covered on my local news today.


----------



## erocker (Feb 27, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/716#comments#
> 
> Is Wednesday really it? Maybe just a date for when they go on sale?



Man.. I gotta wake up at 6am to buy one.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2012)

what will it ship with? exactly?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 27, 2012)

the 256 ram seems like the only downside to it.. but this plus a cloud based storage = profit.


----------



## erocker (Feb 27, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> what will it ship with? exactly?



From what I understand you get the unit and a power brick.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 28, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> the 256 ram seems like the only downside to it.. but this plus a cloud based storage = profit.



From what I was reading, it plays 1080p with no problems...


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> From what I understand you get the unit and a power brick.





> What will I get when I buy one?
> 
> A Raspberry Pi. Leads, a power supply or SD cards are not included but can be purchased at the same time from the store. You will be able to buy preloaded SD cards too. The first batch (February 2012) will not have a case.I think its 6am UK time.



I think i read somewhere it does come with a power cable but im most likely to use my own hookups and SD card.



Ahhzz said:


> From what I was reading, it plays 1080p with no problems...



Yeah the built in GPU can do hardware media decoding, they have XBMC working on it. The ARM SoC they are using isnt really for multitasking anyway, it was designed for eduction purposes. For comparison mobile phones come with 512mb to 1gb of ram tho.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

If there is a android port (which more than likely there will be) then I will pickup a Model B


----------



## Deadlyraver (Feb 28, 2012)

Be reminded, however, that the ARM processor is only a v6, that of an iPhone 3G, so prioritization of using such applications is necessary to maintain productivity.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm definitely in for one ASAP, gonna set it up for my networked movie collection. Only drawback is I'm betting it's not supporting Silverlight heheh so no Netflix . Oh well, I've got tons on the server drives, so it'll make a nice audio/video player


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> From what I was reading, it plays 1080p with no problems...



what does that have to do with ram?


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 28, 2012)

Can't wait to get one of these babies.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 28, 2012)

Deadlyraver said:


> Be reminded, however, that the ARM processor is only a v6, that of an iPhone 3G, so prioritization of using such applications is necessary to maintain productivity.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi

Not really, it uses a 700mhz ARM11 SoC with a gpu that can decode video. Most programs need to be converted to work on ARM anyway tho.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 28, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi
> 
> Not really, it uses a 700mhz ARM11 SoC with a gpu that can decode video. Most programs need to be converted to work on ARM anyway tho.



ARM11 == ARMV6
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM11


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 29, 2012)

Can't get one as the element14 site is just not loading when you go to preorder. Farnell must be out of pre orders as it just says register your interest, doesn't actually let you pay for one.
Apparently people just kept trying at random times later and eventually got through.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 29, 2012)

There's a link to order one from the Element 14 site (which is where you go from the Farnell link), but it's in, I believe, Thai, and the RS Components site... dunno what's going on there. So much for "International distributers"  _Both Premier Farnell and RS Components have worldwide distribution networks, so wherever you are in the world, you will be able to buy from a local distributor._ bah, humbug... will keep trying. It's not like it's life or death. I can wait.

And don't really much like this from Farnell 
_By providing your contact details you are agreeing for your details to be used for marketing purposes by companies within the Premier Farnell Group._


----------



## silkstone (Feb 29, 2012)

ooohh.. this would make a brilliant media player to hook up to my TV and watch movies over the network. Would there be any way to make it wi-fi capable?


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 29, 2012)

silkstone said:


> ooohh.. this would make a brilliant media player to hook up to my TV and watch movies over the network. Would there be any way to make it wi-fi capable?



It's got USB ports, and runs on Debian, so should be able to add a wireless if you desire.

That's actually, exactly what I'm going to do with mine


----------



## insane 360 (Feb 29, 2012)

silkstone said:


> ooohh.. this would make a brilliant media player to hook up to my TV and watch movies over the network. Would there be any way to make it wi-fi capable?



it has wifi and bluetooth in the arm chip, so its ready to go

edit

scratch that, i remember reading about it a long time ago and didn't know that was one of the features that didn't make it...so nevermind, usb dongle and you are good


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 1, 2012)

Pre ordering one, got sent an email to pre order because i registered my interest. The first batch is sold out so i wonder when the next batch will be ready?
£29.46 inc postage

Ah okay just waiting for a date now for next batch.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 23, 2012)

Bumping this thread as my Pi status was changed to "shipped", i am excited. I dont expect something extra ordinary but something fun to mess around with, after all it was only designed for teaching and learning programming.
As far as im aware you power it via a mobile phone charger, some sort of small derivative of USB is on the PCB to power it. Ive ordered a 32gb SD card class 10 to use with it which should be more than ample for a few programs.


----------



## Hugis (May 23, 2012)

Mine should be with me in 3 weeks according to RS

Delivery Type Desc	 Standard Delivery (Despatch expected within 3 week(s))

fun fun fun.....


----------



## HammerON (May 23, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> Bumping this thread as my Pi status was changed to "shipped", i am excited. I dont expect something extra ordinary but something fun to mess around with, after all it was only designed for teaching and learning programming.
> As far as im aware you power it via a mobile phone charger, some sort of small derivative of USB is on the PCB to power it. Ive ordered a 32gb SD card class 10 to use with it which should be more than ample for a few programs.



Cool
Give us some details when you can.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 23, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Cool
> Give us some details when you can.



No problem, i will post up some pics and let you know what OS i go with. Right now im just going to go bare without a case but eventually i might make one out of a plastic tub or something. Im going to use my main mouse/kb, no point really buying another set just for that. I could get a small kenyless keyboard and wireless mouse but idk if i would need that.

I bought mine from Fanrell (element14).


----------



## Aquinus (May 23, 2012)

Honestly, I had RaspberryPi ordered from Newark Element14 but it has been months and they said I have to wait until the end of July, which is 4 months after I ordered it. I complained to them to stop allowing new users to order the damn thing until they actually ship the ones to the people who already ordered them.

Honestly, they suck at handling a backlog and I will have to think long and hard before I recommend or use Newark Element14 again.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 23, 2012)

I dont understand the backlog as they are making to demand. Maybe they simply cant make em fast enough?


----------



## Red_Machine (May 23, 2012)

I ordered mine the day they went on sale.  Farnell took my money and said I'd have it by the end of april.  But there was delay after delay and now they say it's the end of this month, which is a week from now.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 23, 2012)

I want one so bad.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 23, 2012)

Red_Machine said:


> I ordered mine the day they went on sale.  Farnell took my money and said I'd have it by the end of april.  But there was delay after delay and now they say it's the end of this month, which is a week from now.



Log into the Farnell webstie and see if they changed your status on the order, mine was shipping and now its complete so i guess that means mine is coming any day. Its really crap of them just leaving customers for months wondering wtf is happening with their order.

I guess more people than expect ended up ordering and they cant produce them to demand fast enough, hence the backlog.


----------



## Aquinus (May 23, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> I guess more people than expect ended up ordering and they cant produce them to demand fast enough, hence the backlog.



That doesn't mean that that backlog should get infinitely bigger. Nothing angers me more when they are selling a product that you can purchase that hasn't even been shipped to the majority of people who had ordered it over the last 3 months. They definitely underestimated the interest in this.


----------



## Red_Machine (May 23, 2012)

Yours has shipped?  Mine says back order... -_-

I paid for it on the 4th march for crying out loud.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 23, 2012)

Hugis said:


> Mine should be with me in 3 weeks according to RS
> 
> Delivery Type Desc	 Standard Delivery (Despatch expected within 3 week(s))
> 
> fun fun fun.....



Same here 



Aquinus said:


> Honestly, I had RaspberryPi ordered from Newark Element14 but it has been months and they said I have to wait until the end of July, which is 4 months after I ordered it. I complained to them to stop allowing new users to order the damn thing until they actually ship the ones to the people who already ordered them.
> 
> Honestly, they suck at handling a backlog and I will have to think long and hard before I recommend or use Newark Element14 again.



Yeah, I ordered mine when they said anticipated ship date of end of May, but then they bumped it to August, so I cancelled it.


----------



## Vrgn86 (May 26, 2012)

Got mine on Thursday the 24th, been playing with it since then


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2012)

Well i got mine yesterday (Saturday). I didn't open it till today so ive been trying to install Arch Linux Arm with LXDE, i swear to fuck i followed the instructions perfectly so i have no idea why it wont work. Something about not finding a directory or something missing. Im about to format and reinstall, update and download LXDE again.

It should be just a case of using pacman to install it.

Pics when i get it working with a desktop manager.


----------



## Vrgn86 (May 27, 2012)

I have run the Arch Linux Arm, but I have not tried to install LXDE on it. I have been using the Debian “squeeze” with no problems at all. You have to use the tools to write the sd cards or it will not work. Everything I have used is on this Page.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2012)

No you dont understand, i cant get LXDE to install on Arch. I have Arch running but its just command line when it boots. Fuck it i will try Debian just to get something running.

I used Win32DiskImager to write to the SD card.


----------



## Vrgn86 (May 27, 2012)

Sorry for the misunderstanding, that is what i used, Carry On


----------



## MilkyWay (May 28, 2012)

Vrgn86 said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding, that is what i used, Carry On



Well Debian works but its a tad slow and the cpu seems to be taxed all the time. They dont have the FPU (floting point unit) working nor the graphics drivers are there yet. It works but things like when i open another tab in midouri it really slows down.

What do i need to do to get sound working?


----------



## Vrgn86 (May 29, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> What do i need to do to get sound working?



I did these steps=

First of all, have you set a root user password yet? If not, go to step one, if you have, step two.

Step One
1) Logon to your pi as normal, open terminal and type:

    sudo passwd root


2) Enter a password of your choice, just make sure you know it.
3) Exit terminal and shutdown your pi.

Step 2
1) Turn on your pi, when it prompts you to login, type the username, root and the password as whatever you selected in step one.
2) Enter the command startx to bring up the GUI.
3) Open the file browser and go to the directory /etc/ and find the file 'modules' (You can do this quickly by just typing 'modu' in the etc folder
4) Right click the file, Open with > Other > Leafpad > OK
5) Create a new line beneath vchiq and type:

    snd_bcm2835


6) Save the file, reboot, login as normal, it should work.

Hope this helps!

From this forum.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 29, 2012)

You can sudo passwd root but i find it easier to just use sudo su which makes your login act as root. I might make myself a script to automatically boot to desktop.

Someone on the RPi forums made a script for the sound fix that you run in the terminal and it does everything for you, i also found out how to do it manually but its all working now. Im getting a little bit better at using the Pi. I also created a config.txt file to set the resolution and disable overscan. Right now im using my shitty built in speakers on my IPS monitor.

I installed Chromium browser via the terminal, its a bit faster than Midouri. Also installed synaptic package manager.

Debian is slower but it mainly works. Its slow but i found it usable, just dont open multiple programs at once lol.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 30, 2012)

Bump for pics...


----------



## Ahhzz (May 30, 2012)

Grats  
Mine's not here yet, but looking with trepidation on what it's going to take to get it up and running


----------



## Vrgn86 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok, Here is a pic of mine. Just so yall know I have one in hand to play with.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 1, 2012)

If only Newark Element14 would send me mine already. For crying out loud, I ordered it March 3rd.


----------



## Vrgn86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Anybody get quake3 running? WITH SOUND?? Have not found a solution to no sound in Q3 yet. Any info would be appreciated. Sound in x and term work ok.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 2, 2012)

My pi arrived, but I'm not able to get the included audio player to play anything but the included sample file. :\


----------



## Vrgn86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Click on the + sign in the audio player to add a file or folder to play then click file that you want to play, then click play. Once I got the player to play the sample sound the non sample files played fine after adding them to the player list. Files work for other apps so far,(except quake3)


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, I tried that.  It just removed it from the playlist when I tried to play it.


----------



## Vrgn86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have not had that problem, however, when you "add" it does not copy them to the sd card, it just lists them from the source, is the source plugged in?, Are the files on the sd card? On mine when the source is not plugged in, it still list them but it does not remove them from the list like you have described it just plays the only file it does find witch is the sample.. I would suggest posting the issue on the Raspberry-PI forums or searching it for similar issues.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 5, 2012)

Ive tried Debian Squeeze but its not that great, although it works and has some included programs.


----------



## Vrgn86 (Jun 6, 2012)

Going to try Raspbian, it is said to be a little faster in X. Got my second pi today


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 6, 2012)

Vrgn86 said:


> Going to try Raspbian, it is said to be a little faster in X. Got my second pi today



You have no idea how angry that statement makes me. RaspberryPi has been on back order for me since March 1st and I was just charged for it and it is still on back order. Buying this has been the most irritating experience with buying anything in my life. 

If you bought it from Newark Element14, I'm going to rip them a new one.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 7, 2012)

Vrgn86 said:


> I have not had that problem, however, when you "add" it does not copy them to the sd card, it just lists them from the source, is the source plugged in?, Are the files on the sd card? On mine when the source is not plugged in, it still list them but it does not remove them from the list like you have described it just plays the only file it does find witch is the sample.. I would suggest posting the issue on the Raspberry-PI forums or searching it for similar issues.



I downloaded via the pi's web browser into my home directory.  So it's on the same SD card as the OS.


----------



## Frick (Jun 7, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> Bump for pics...
> http://www.uploadgeek.com/image-65FE_4FC628C0.jpg
> http://www.uploadgeek.com/image-262B_4FC628C0.jpg



GAaah the size! (of the pictures)


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 7, 2012)

Afters month of backorder my Pi has been shipped. Should be here on Monday or Tuesday. I complained about it again and shortly thereafter they shipped it...


----------



## KainXS (Jun 7, 2012)

still waiting for mine T.T too, can't wait, can't wait, can't wait .


----------



## Kalevalen (Jun 7, 2012)

*sweet*

My Raspberry Pi's are here, time to jam


----------



## Vrgn86 (Jun 21, 2012)

And how's that going for ya?


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 21, 2012)

Vrgn86 said:


> And how's that going for ya?



My RaspberryPi currently runs Debian Squeeze with Apache2, PostgreSQL 8.4, and PHP 5.3. USB storage is faster than the SD card though.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 21, 2012)

got mine got mine got mine ... now just gotta do something with it


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been using Raspbian "Pisces" image 2, hell of a lot faster than Debian Sqeeze. I haven't done anything on it yet either. Im waiting for acceleration, also Quake III doesnt have sound yet and there was a planned accelerated version of Open Transport Tycoon but ive heard bugger all about that.

I'll probably try my hand at some Python or getting the Big Buck Bunny video to work.#

Right now i guess its just a bit of a novelty.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 22, 2012)

I just want to set it up with a basic, fast OS, get a vid player and networking going, and let it be my Home Theater


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 22, 2012)

I am still surprised someone has not fully ported atleast 2.1 android to this device yet and that is the only thing holding me back from getting one.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 22, 2012)

That would be pretty sweet, especially if you had a touchscreen monitor


----------



## Vrgn86 (Jul 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am still surprised someone has not fully ported atleast 2.1 android to this device yet and that is the only thing holding me back from getting one.



There is at least one person working on this. Here is the forum.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks like availability in USA is still limited.  Also, good cases for it are more expensive than it. XD

I think I'll have to wait a while before I buy it.  Not having wifi and SATA/eSATA is a real downer.  What I envision using this as is an Android powered Bluray player/HTPC.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 1, 2012)

I see a lot of people waiting for this, and a lot of suggested uses for Raspberry Pi that might already be filled by devices that are already out there.

So of you might want to look at this little device.

It has some advantages and disadvantage over Raspberry Pi, but might suit some of you better than Raspberry Pi.

Mainly for people just wanting to get something to run Android to use as a HTPC type device attached to a TV, I think this is better suited for that than Raspberry Pi.  It is more expensive, but it already comes in a nice neat case, with all the accessories you need, it has built in WiFi, and it already runs Android 4.0.  Plus it has the option to boot from the SD slot, and there are already Linux distros available for it.  And it seems to run a smoother thanks to the 512MB of RAM compared to the 256MB of the Raspberry Pi.  The downside of course is that it is more expensive, won't be as flexible in the long run as Raspberry Pi, and it doesn't have an ethernet jack(though Raspberry Pi Model A doesn't either).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2012)

Raspberry Pi B version is $35 and a respectable case costs at least $35 (at least until they put one of their own out).  You're already talking $70 excluding shipping across the Atlantic, and by virtually all accounts, is inferior.  You've successfully diverted my attention elsewhere. 

Edit: Looks like it has some pretty bad design flaws according to the sole review.  I'll have to look for something similar.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2012)

If you've ever used android on an older phone, its slow and i doubt there will be graphical acceleration if android is ported to the Pi. In their budget they could only afford H.264 license for hardware decoding, so it probably wont make a brilliant media device.

Really the Pi is meant as an education tool and hobby computer. Eben Upton the founder explained a lot about why they didn't do this and didn't do that.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 1, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Raspberry Pi B version is $35 and a respectable case costs at least $35 (at least until they put one of their own out).  You're already talking $70 excluding shipping across the Atlantic, and by virtually all accounts, is inferior.  You've successfully diverted my attention elsewhere.
> 
> Edit: Looks like it has some pretty bad design flaws according to the sole review.  I'll have to look for something similar.



Amazon has a version with 1GB of RAM here, but of course it is more expensive.

There are some more reviews on Amazon about it too, most seem to like it, but the heat issue does seem to be a common complaint.  But then again, my Android phone gets really hot too if I'm using WiFi and watching video, so I'm sure it is just a common thing with theses ARM devices, considering the chips don't use any heatsinks at all.


----------



## 1freedude (Jul 16, 2012)

Neighbor just dropped off a raspberry pi!  Loading Debian onto SD card now.  He ordered it in Feb, and got just got it.  Anyone seen alternative images to use, besides android?


----------



## lindy (Jul 16, 2012)

*Pi's in Space!*

This link was in the Linux Foundation Breifing Book7/16/12...

Pi's in space!

Thought youse guys might like it, it's at least an interesting read...


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 16, 2012)

1freedude said:


> Neighbor just dropped off a raspberry pi!  Loading Debian onto SD card now.  He ordered it in Feb, and got just got it.  Anyone seen alternative images to use, besides android?



I now that Fedora and Gentoo support ARM CPUs too. Getting Gentoo to work can be pretty tricky though (their goal of having a very customisable OS leads to the point that the entire installatuion procedure is CLI/TUI based).


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 16, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> It is more expensive, but it already comes in a nice neat case,



I live in Denmark - so no neat case - Lego all the way


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 17, 2012)

If I had bought a RasPi, I would have considered Lego as well (or Meccano, but that stuff is harder to work with because of the higher electrical conductivity than the ABS Lego is made of).


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 18, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I now that Fedora and Gentoo support ARM CPUs too. Getting Gentoo to work can be pretty tricky though (their goal of having a very customisable OS leads to the point that the entire installatuion procedure is CLI/TUI based).



Here is a search results page on distrowatch.com that shows (all?) known distros that support the ARM arch.


----------



## Geoko (Jul 31, 2012)

Eben said in an interview that an app store might come to the Raspberry Pi?  

www.youngwebbuilder.com/interview-with-eben-upton-co-founder-of-the-raspberry-pi/


----------



## AMDCam (Aug 1, 2012)

I've been waiting for one of these for 5 months... impossible to get ahold of.


----------



## AMDCam (Aug 1, 2012)

Look at those signature specs... I haven't been here in yeaaars, but I guess the forum look hasn't changed a bit either


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 6, 2012)

RISC OS is still alive after 25 years guys. And there seems to be a version in the making for Raspberry Pi. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RISC_OS


----------

